# Food Safety News - 12/12/2020....... FSA changes blanket guidance on meat shelf life



## daveomak.fs (Dec 12, 2020)

*FSA changes blanket guidance on meat shelf life*
By Joe Whitworth on Dec 12, 2020 12:03 am The Food Standards Agency (FSA) has moved away from a one size fits all approach on shelf life guidance for meat. The revised guidance covers vacuum packed and modified atmosphere packed (VP/MAP) chilled fresh beef, lamb and pork. It does not apply to meats subject to further processing such as mincing, cooking or mixing with... Continue Reading

*New book ‘Tainted’ tells the real life stories behind the food safety headlines*
By Jonan Pilet on Dec 12, 2020 12:01 am Book Review Phyllis Entis’s new book “Tainted” shows readers that when it comes to food safety, conventional wisdom isn’t always enough. As Entis puts it, “the food preparation skills we learned from our parents and grandparents are no longer good enough to keep us safe.” Whether it’s Salmonella in eggs, listeria in deli meats, melamine... Continue Reading

*Washington dairy again pulls unpasteurized, raw milk for bacterial risk*
By News Desk on Dec 11, 2020 04:42 pm Cozy Vale Creamery of Tenino, WA, is advising consumers to throw out or return any of the dairy’s retail raw milk and cream products with the best by dates of Dec. 12-14 through 12-23 because state tests showed E. coli contamination. The unpasteurized dairy products were bottled in a gallon, half-gallon, quart, and pint containers,... Continue Reading


----------

